# Newbie



## kfc1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi. I am a newbie at raising chickens. I started off with two roosters that were given to us when we bought our house from the previous owners. Fell in love with them, one was removed by a fox, one is still here. I have 2 bantams left from my chicks I bought this spring----> fox/**** again till I got smart and fixed some things. I have 1 bantam hen and 1 bantam rooster and she's been laying eggs and sitting on them, but it seems like she's very inconsistent with this. The eggs feel cold more than they feel warm. Is this normal hen behavior? She's had the eggs for at least 2 weeks now and of course she is still adding to the clutch. I will find them out on the ground too. Is this from trying to turn them or is she kicking them out? I put them back, which I'm starting to gather is a no no. 

Help..........


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

you might as well get rid of all of the eggs and try to stop her from sitting. too late in the year for babies unless you can keep them really warm when it gets cold. she probably is too young and cant make up her mind or the rooster is aggravating her and she cant sit comfortably. need more hens before next spring if you want to hatch


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

The information I've seen is that they will collect for about 10/12 days and then sit for 21/28 days. It may be she's just new at this and not as good as she will get. It's still very warm here in my temperate climate and there's still lots of hatching going in. It's up to you but it seems you've come this far (2 weeks in) so maybe wait another two weeks to see what happens. She's put in most of the effort already. Can't hurt to see if she succeeds. Chicks grow very fast and hens are good moms. Shell take care of them if they arrive. Just my opinion as a chicken advocate.


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

If she's still laying eggs, she ain't setting yet

.


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello from the UK. 
Good Luck ,little hen


----------

